# An inspiration lost (family death)



## Infinite (Jan 12, 2007)

On Janurary 12th at 3:38am Pacific Standard Time my Grandmother the Matrarch of my sirname passed on.

She was a warrior and taught me that life with dignity is worth living life without is not. 

There are no words and may there never be that can capture the soul of this woman. I have been enriched beyond measure just by knowing her.

Too all another warriors soul has been claimed. My grandmother was one of the first ever female pilots in the world (complete with paper licenses signed by the president of the united states).

May my life in part be inspired by her beauty.

Thank you,
Infinite aka Will loving Grandson.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2007)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss :asian:


----------



## exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Infinite, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your extraordinary grandmother. :asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 12, 2007)

My condolences! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

My prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 12, 2007)

Will,

To have walked so closely with someone such as the Grandmother you have described here in your posts on MT... shows itelf in the way you speak of her...

In this... I'm sure she would be well pleased...

My thoughts are with you and your family at this time, Will...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours.

:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Jan 12, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2007)

:asian: Peace be with you and yours during this time.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 12, 2007)

My condolences. Your a better person for having her in your life.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jan 12, 2007)

My thoughts and my prayers goes out to you and your family Will.    
:asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

Infinite said:


> On Janurary 12th at 3:38am Pacific Standard Time my Grandmother the Matrarch of my sirname passed on.
> 
> She was a warrior and taught me that life with dignity is worth living life without is not.
> 
> ...


 
on my thread about my freind that passed away i remember you saying that you grandmother was diagnosed with cancer and would die in 2 months. you supported me in my greif , you now have my support in yours freind,

chris


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Will.  Prayers and thoughts go out to you and yours!

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 12, 2007)

My condolences to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 13, 2007)

My condolences. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2007)

My deepest sympathy:asian:


----------

